# Nuisance Permits



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I Thought that i read a while back that the ODNR had changed something about nuisance permits. I was not able to locate anything on the ODNR webcite. Anyone know of something that has changed or am i just plain retarted?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I found my answer. There are two types of nuisance permits. 

The reason I was asking is because a few di#K heads from work said that they were going hunting in Hillsboro this weekend using highpowered rifles and lights. THe one guy said that a family member of his has the nuisances permits. THe thing that really pissed me off was the fact that they shoot what ever comes in from of them weither it be small fawn or buck. Then they proceed to tell me that they only cut the backstraps out and leave the rest.

Man I was hot, what kind of person calling themselfs a hunter would hunt like this??????


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure if you have nuisance permits you have to leave the animals. I'm not sure but I would check into it. That is a load of crap.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

I know of someone that was shooting the and leaving them lay' ODNR got wind of this and pulled his permits, they told him if he wants the deer harvested he will have to let hunters in to do it.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

One of the first things it says in the rules for nuisance permits and its in bold print is "NO SPOLTIGHTING" you have to remember one thing, there not hunting, there killing an unwanted pest to prevent damage
We eat all the deer we kill or give them to someone who will, and the poster above is correct...they catch you shooting deer and leaving them lay you can kiss your permits goodbye


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> what kind of person calling themselfs a hunter would hunt like this


It's not hunting, it's simply reducing deer numbers. It's not about being picky. If your pay check was diminishing every single day you'd do something about it too.


> I'm pretty sure if you have nuisance permits you have to leave the animals


 I don't know where this rumor comes from, but it's simply not true. There's a section on the tag for the info of the person you give the deer to.


> One of the first things it says in the rules for nuisance permits and its in bold print is "NO SPOLTIGHTING


 That's not always true. I'm allowed to shoot up until midnight. I need to notify the game warden ahead of time if I plan on spotlighting.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Will the state issue a nuisance permit to landowners that don't allow hunting?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, nuicanse permits are for situations where legal hunting can not help.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I think that if it was tied to allowing hunting first to attempt to control the problem then it would be less likely to be abused. I have heard other stories and they aren't to far off from what Tom is saying.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> I think that if it was tied to allowing hunting first to attempt to control the problem then it would be less likely to be abused. I have heard other stories and they aren't to far off from what Tom is saying.


I'm confused. Who's abusing what? Hunting pressure on one farm will not make a dent. In fact, it would be a complete waste of time to even try. Deer come from miles around in some instances. Killing a high number of deer on one farm during season would have no effect the following summer. If every farm within a 5 square mile area would kill a lot of does, it would help greatly, but that doesn't happen. Hunters themselves are part of the problem, since very few do their part to thin the doe population. What TomC described is exactly what is expected, except leaving the bulk of the meat. That's a waste and they expect it to be utilized.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, I don't know much, but I will say this. Moving back into the northeast, I am looking for a place to hunt, so if someone needs help with some nuisance deer, just drop me a pm. They won't be a nuisance in my freezer!


----------

